# I Am Ready To Sacrifice My Life For Ram Setu: Bitta



## Akashdeep Singh (Oct 11, 2007)

The Times of India -Breaking news, views. reviews, cricket from across India   



[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*I am ready to sacrifice my life for Ram Setu: Bitta

*[/FONT] 







*
M.S. Bitta, president of the Anti-Terrorist Front. * 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]
7 Oct 2007, 1102 hrs IST
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PTI


*SMS NEWS to 58888 for latest updates

*





     NEW DELHI: Former Youth Congress chief M S Bitta has sought to take potshots at
 his own party as also DMK chief M Karunanidhi over Ram Setu, declaring that he was
 ready to sacrifice his life to save it. 

   Bitta, who currently heads the All India Anti-Terrorist Front and is known to be closer to
 causes espoused by the BJP, said he is a great devotee of Lord Hanuman.  


   In an interview to the RSS mouthpiece   _  Organiser _  , Bitta, who is a Sikh, said "I am a
 great devotee of Lord Hanuman. I have great faith in him. Without Lord Ram, there is no
 Lord Hanuman." 


   Bitta said Lord Ram's name finds innumerable mention in the Sikh religious scriptures.  



  Noting that Mahatma Gandhi had died with Lord Ram's name on his lips, he said it hurt
 him when it was said there was no evidence to prove his existence. 


  "My life is a bonus. I have been a target of terrorists for opposing the killing and forcible
 eviction of Hindus from Punjab. At Agniteertham on the Rameshwaram shores, I took a
 vow that following the path of Guru Gobind Singh, I will be the first to sacrifice my life if
 any attempt was made to demolish the bridge built by Lord Ram and his army," Bitta
 said. 


  He demanded that a White Paper be brought out to find the people responsible for the
 controversy and said Tamil Nadu Chief Minister M Karunanidhi, "an atheist", was
 responsible to a great extent.  



[/FONT]


----------



## kds1980 (Oct 12, 2007)

There is nothing shocking about this.Bitta is a typical Indian politician.HE knows that sentiments of many north indian hindu's are with ram setu that's why he is making these types of statements.He is just creating vote bank.


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks veer ji,

I was wondering about that possibility.


----------



## Akashdeep Singh (Oct 13, 2007)

kds1980 said:


> There is nothing shocking about this.Bitta is a typical Indian politician.HE knows that sentiments of many north indian hindu's are with ram setu that's why he is making these types of statements.He is just creating vote bank.



kds1980, 

I'm aware of the tactics of Indian politicians. However, the question is not of getting surprised by the statement given but is that of violation and distortion of Sikh principles by somebody who claims to be a Sikh. 

Note that he is claiming to be a devotee of Hanumaan, whereas Sikhism does not promote "Brahmcharya". Family life and duties are important in Sikh theology. 

Additionally, he is spreading misinformation shrewdly by deliberately giving the statement that the word Ram as has been used many times in AGGS. All people who understand Gurbani know very well in what sense the word Ram has been used in AGGS. Now the question is - Is he not doing something that should be opposed? How is Bitta different from those "sants" who distort the meanings of Gurbani for their selfish motives. 

I also doubt that M. K. Gandhi died with word "Ram" in his mouth. He was pumped all the bullets from an automatic gun from point blanc range. Trauma and shock is what hits the central brain when such things happen. 


Best wishes, 
-Akashdeep Singh


----------



## jaskaransingh (Dec 5, 2007)

no matter wat u shoood never giv up ur sikhi lyk he has done


----------



## dalbirk (Jul 29, 2008)

I have different veiw regarding Ram.Writes Pt.Jawahar Lal Nehru in his book DISCOVERY OF INDIA page no.143 "The Brahmins establish idols of dead foreign kings Ram,Shanker,Krishna make people worship them & fleece them for their own livelihood." Dr.S.Radha Krishnan past president of India writes in First Chapter of his book BHARAT DARSHAN on page no.7"Ramayana & Puranas including Mahabharata are false mythological & miraculous books".World famous philosopher Sh.Ghasite Lal writes in his book 'All Human Castes Are Equal Nobody is Down Trodden or High Caste' on page no.127 Poet Tulsidass has himself written in 'Ramchritmanas' by Geeta Press,1st Sopan Bal Kand page no.19th doha 2nd Chopai"Banchak Bhagat Kahai Ke Kinkar Kinchan Kohi Kaam Ke,Tih Me Pritham Rekh Jag Mohi,Dhiya Dharam Dhwaj Dhandak Dhori".Means 'Those who fleece people by calling themselves Ram Bhagats,Those who are slaves of Sex,Anger & Greed,Those who Hoist the False Flag Of Dharma But r carrying the load of Falsehood & Deciet,I am the first leader of all those People.' 
Sh.Ram Goyal(M.A.,P.H.D.)Reader History department,Jodhpur University writes that the real name of the king of Ayodhya Raja Ram was 'Pushp Mittar Shung'who was a Chinese Brahmin & in the year 186 BC was the General of Samrat Ashoka's Great-Great-Great Grandson'King Wahah Darab'.In a military exhibition he killed his master & became king himself.The Brahmins in the name of this Pushpmitra Shung wrote "False Ramayana"under the garb of poet Valmiki & made him King Dashrath's son Ram.(This story is repeated in Harish Chritra of Baan).This has been mentioned in book'Vishav Ki Prachin Sabhyatayen 323 AD published by 'Vishav Vidyalaya Prakashan',Varanasi.This book has been accepted as true by Dr.B.R.Ambedkar,Pt.Jawahar Lal Nehru& Dr.Sampoorna Nand. 
See the analysis of this: 
1.There was no Valmiki in whose name a complete community has been created after Independence. 
2.If there was no Ram there was no Ram Setu. 
3.King Wahab Darab was a Buddhist by faith.Any Brahmin killing a Buddhist was naturally a hero. 
4.If there was never a Ram born in Ayodha then what is Ramjanambhoomi. 
5.The demolition of Babri Masjid,Bombay Riots were perpetuated to get power in Delhi by RSS(BJP)at the expense of muslims arousing communal passions. 
RSS(BJP)is at it again.It has purchased Prakash Singh Badal established Dasham Granth Parallel to Guru Granth Sahib.Almost all the history,Bani of the Sikhs is being re-written by RSS(BJP),distorted & established in Gurudwaras of Punjab.The SGPC being a personal property of Prakash Singh Badal is its vehicle in this drive.(See the video TABHI ROS JAGAO on YT).But there is a silver lining in these dark cloudsi.e.Mayawati has defeated RSS(BJP) in its den Uttar Pradesh.Sonia Gandhi stands in the way of RSS.The ASI affidavit in Delhi High court & the expose by Tamil Nadu Chief Minister Karunanidhi who took wind out of RSS Sails(LIES).This has made at least 10% of the Hindus aware of the mythology of the character RAM. 
          But in India it is RSS(BJP)who with the help of their agent Prakash Singh Badal,The SGPC have caused irrepairable damage to Sikh history & Sikh Bani,Philosophy in last 9 years since 1999 , more than caused by the british during 100 years of their rule in Punjab.
         NOW THIS BITTA - He is an apostate , he has his hair cut beneath , but smartly wears turban to cover it up . A COMMITED ATTENTION SEEKER , searching for headlines , since being dumped by Congress after the downfall of his godfather Narsimha Rao .His only concern now is to maintain his govt funded security by hook or by crook .


----------



## Harjas Kaur Khalsa (Jul 30, 2008)

> It has purchased Prakash Singh Badal established Dasham Granth Parallel to Guru Granth Sahib.Almost all the history,Bani of the Sikhs is being re-written by RSS(BJP),distorted & established in Gurudwaras of Punjab.


You know really, the truth is Sikhs had parkash of 3 granths Sarbloh Granth, Dasam Granth and both subordinate to Shri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.  The Nihang Jatha kept Sarbloh granth gupt.  And Damdami Taksal and Harmandir Sahib have long history of parkash of both Shri Dasam Granth and Shri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.

It was only after Singh Sabha and Gurudwara reform movement that put Dasm Granth as almost hidden history within Sikh Panth.

To accuse government agencies such as BJP-RSS as being primary factor for "restoration" of Dasam Granth bani to Khalsa Panth is so inaccurate.

Let me simply ask a few questions:

Does panj nitname banis make any sense without context of Dasm Granth?  No!  Because without Dasm Granth we don't have 3 of the banis.  So this is evidence of suppression within Sikh community of "source" for these nitenam banis.  Do the banis suddenly become "false" as certain elements of Sikh Missionary Society allege, as Sikh community becomes aware of "source" of nitname banis being Dasm Granth?  You see this alone precipitates a religious crisis.

If the nitname banis are false... what else is false?


Does the idea of Shri Guru Granth Sahib ji having Gurgaddhi ever get questioned?  Yet people question all the time about Khalsa Panth.  And much of the written history comes from gupt Sarbloh Granth.  So it should be noted, that many existing "traditions" within the Khalsa have their written origin in Sarbloh Granth, Dasm Granth and even Prem Sumarag, which have all been marginalized over the last 100 years by Singh Sabha reform movement in deliberate attempt to remove Sikhs from ANY association with Hinduism.  When I say "Singh Sabha"  It's referring to a mindset and world-view stemming from this political association.  Most Sikhs have no association with Singh Sabha, yet were brought up with this world-view about Sikhism, which is estranged from a certain historical past.

The traditions of sarbloh batta, sarbloh kara, sarbloh kirpan, and keeping sarbloh rehit with the spiritual knowledge of the Kal mata shakti, worshipping the power of God in weapons... none of that tradition makes any sense without the supporting source documents.  So to degrade Sikhi by removing it's own historical heritage is by far the worst thing.  Restoring the Dasm Granth was the greatest thing modern Sikhism could have done.  You have just restored the martial spirit, and the clarification of meanings of obscure passages in Shri Guru Granth bani which also talk about bhagauti, shakti, and kundalini power.  Yes, there are direct parallels between the message of Shri Guru Granth Sahib and Shri Dasm Granth Sahib, although both were written in different meter and different language and for different purpose.  The teachings DO NOT CONTRADICT!  And that is the reason, if you listen to Shri Dasm Granth bani scholars, why Akal Takht and the general Panth have approved Shri Dasm Granth bani.  

To remove it from Sikh history does an injustice to original Guru message of Sikhism.  It also casts doubts and removes authoritative basis for many traditions within Khalsa Panth, as Dasam Pita Ji is the ORIGIN of Khalsa Panth.  So to destroy credibility of Dasm Granth bani, you are also destroying credibility of large body of purataan rehitnamay and lose the focus and tradition for the Khalsa.  And this reason is largely why Akal Takht went with support for Dasm Granth, because influential elements within Sikh community, Sikh Missionary college, etc., in unbridled spirit of Singh Sabha reform wanted to remove every trace, invalidate every bani which had ANY remote association with Hindu past.  And this would literally be the redefining point of a non-historical, political, ideological version of "Sikhism.  By publically validating Dasm Granth bani, Akal Takht also validated the historical definitions of the Khalsa.

Akal Takht rightly surmised the greater enemy to Sikhism was the editing, revisionism, rewriting, re-interpreting, denying and imposed ignorance of... things like Shri Dasm Granth bani.  RSS didn't edit or rewrite Dasm Granth.  But editors of Singh Sabha nearly wrote it out of the Sikh consciousness. Veer ji, the fact is, Sikhs themselves have distorted and rewritten their own history, weakened and cheapened it.  Just look at the condition of Gurdwara politics today.  Are these the kind of people who, wielding sarbloh weapons and having ability of shaktipat who struck terror in the hearts of enemies?

You don't need Shri Dasm Granth bani to find references to Hindu devas and avtaaras.  But reading Dasm Granth bani makes more sense in context of such passages in Shri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.  Anyone can plainly see it is a part of Sikh teachings directly.  Sacha Patshah was/is the same exact Jyot as Guru Nanak Dev Ji.  There is nothing in Shri Dasm Granth bani which does not reflect also in Shri Guru Granth Sahib.

So why do people keep blaming RSS for "distorting" their heritage, when clearly such has already been distorted unbelievably?  Dasm Granth Sahib belongs to Dasm Pita Ji.  Scholars throughout Sikh history cannot refute that.  I remember reading an account where Bhai Randhir Singh Ji says researching Shri Dasm Granth controversy, as he was a member of Singh Sabha reform, says he found a copy of Dasm Granth, at Harmandir Sahib which was clearly signed in Guruji's own handwriting.  Of course now, after Operation Bluestar the library is still missing.  Who knows what was lost.  But early scholars of Dasm Granth attested to it's authenticity.  The greatest arguments against it are simply from the Singh Sabha ideology, that no Sikh Guruji would ever write about Hindu devas and avtaaras.  Despite such being the case also found in Gurbani of Shri Guru Granth Sahib.

So it is an artificial debate, and, while I have no sympathy for politicism of RSS Hindutva, I feel in this instance they are maligned propagandistically.  Of course they support  Dasm Granth Bani.  But just because they do, doesn't mean this isn't an original Sikh message.




> "The Brahmins establish idols of dead foreign kings Ram,Shanker,Krishna make people worship them & fleece them for their own livelihood."


Of course they do, this is Kalyug.  Did you expect to find true religion in this day and age?  But just because there are abuses rampant in society, doesn't mean there isn't true religion.  The fact is Sikh Guru's themselves, as written in Gurbani, praised the Akal with name of Ram on their lips.  Sikh Guru's instructed that a Gurmukh attains liberation by japping praise of Ram, Ram.  The Ram Naamis as a religious movement gave the world authentic sants like Kabir Ji, Namdev Ji, Ramanand Ji, the Sufi movement, the Vaishnava reform movement, and of course, Sikhism which included such a large body of Ram Naami bhagats in it's own Gurubani.

So why are we now casting political aspersions against the beautiful name of Ram which Gurbani itself praises so highly?


ਮਨਹਿ ਨ ਕੀਜੈ ਰੋਸੁ ਜਮਹਿ ਨ ਦੀਜੈ ਦੋਸੁ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਨਿਰਬਾਣ ਪਦੁ ਚੀਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਿ ਲੀਜੈ ॥ 
manehi n keejai ros jamehi n dheejai dhos niramal nirabaan padh cheenih leejai ||
Do not harbor anger in your mind, or blame the Messenger of Death; instead, realize the immaculate state of Nirvaanaa. 

ਜਸਰਥ ਰਾਇ ਨੰਦੁ ਰਾਜਾ ਮੇਰਾ ਰਾਮ ਚੰਦੁ ਪ੍ਰਣਵੈ ਨਾਮਾ ਤਤੁ ਰਸੁ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਪੀਜੈ ॥੪॥੪॥ 
jasarathh raae nandh raajaa maeraa raam chandh pranavai naamaa thath ras anmrith peejai ||4||4||
My Sovereign Lord King is Raam Chandra,the Son of the King Dasrat'h; prays Naam Dayv,I drink in the Ambrosial Nectar. ||4||4||
~SGGS Ji p. 973​
ਰਾਮ ਰਾਮ ਰਾਮ ਕੀਰਤਨੁ ਗਾਇ ॥ 
raam raam raam keerathan gaae ||
Sing the Kirtan of the Praises of the Lord, Raam, Raam, Raam.  

ਰਮਤ ਰਾਮੁ ਸਭ ਰਹਿਓ ਸਮਾਇ ॥੧॥ 
ramath raam sabh rehiou samaae ||1||
The Lord is ever-present, all-pervading. ||1|| 

ਸੰਤ ਜਨਾ ਮਿਲਿ ਬੋਲਹੁ ਰਾਮ ॥ 
santh janaa mil bolahu raam ||
Joining the humble Saints, chant the Lord's Name.
~SGGS Ji p. 865​
ਮੰਤ੍ਰੰ ਰਾਮ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮੰ ਧ੍ਯ੍ਯਾਨੰ ਸਰਬਤ੍ਰ ਪੂਰਨਹ ॥ 
manthran raam raam naaman dhhyaanan sarabathr pooraneh ||
Through the Mantra of the Name of the Lord, Raam, Raam, one meditates on the All-pervading Lord.
~SGGS Ji p. 1357​



> _Sanskrit śrī: "Splendor, beauty, majesty; akin to Greek kreiōn ruler, Master, Lord.  In Hinduism, a title for a deity or holy man."_




ਸ੍ਰੀ ਰਾਮਚੰਦ ਜਿਸੁ ਰੂਪੁ ਨ ਰੇਖਿਆ ॥ 
sree raamachandh jis roop n raekhiaa ||
You are the Great Raam Chand, who has no form or feature.

ਬਨਵਾਲੀ ਚਕ੍ਰਪਾਣਿ ਦਰਸਿ ਅਨੂਪਿਆ ॥ 
banavaalee chakrapaan dharas anoopiaa ||
Adorned with flowers, holding the chakra in Your hand, Your form is incomparably beautiful.

ਸਹਸ ਨੇਤ੍ਰ ਮੂਰਤਿ ਹੈ ਸਹਸਾ ਇਕੁ ਦਾਤਾ ਸਭ ਹੈ ਮੰਗਾ ॥੪॥ 
sehas naethr moorath hai sehasaa eik dhaathaa sabh hai mangaa ||4||
You have thousands of eyes, and thousands of forms. You alone are the Giver, and all are beggars of You. ||4||  

ਭਗਤਿ ਵਛਲੁ ਅਨਾਥਹ ਨਾਥੇ ॥ 
bhagath vashhal anaathheh naathhae ||
You are the Lover of Your devotees, the Master of the masterless. 

ਗੋਪੀ ਨਾਥੁ ਸਗਲ ਹੈ ਸਾਥੇ ॥ 
gopee naathh sagal hai saathhae ||
The Lord and Master of the milk-maids, You are the companion of all.

ਬਾਸੁਦੇਵ ਨਿਰੰਜਨ ਦਾਤੇ ਬਰਨਿ ਨ ਸਾਕਉ ਗੁਣ ਅੰਗਾ ॥੫॥ 
baasudhaev niranjan dhaathae baran n saako gun angaa ||5||
O Lord, Immacuate Great Giver, I cannot describe even an iota of Your Glorious Virtues. ||5||
~SGGS Ji p. 1082​



> Note that he is claiming to be a devotee of Hanumaan, whereas Sikhism does not promote "Brahmcharya". Family life and duties are important in Sikh theology.


Hanuman represents the highest chela of Guru Ram.  It connotes obedience and devotion of the Gur-shishya relationship, not sannyas or brahmacharya of celibacy and monkhood.  Although a chela may be either brahmachari or householder, that too is not without historical foundation within Sikh religion.  Simply, the message has been deliberately estranged from consciousness of Sikh Panth.  Nirmala Panthis continue a historic tradition of Brahmacharya in Sikhism.  Nothing in Gurbani speaks badly about Hanuman ji.  He remains an example, even in Shri Guru Sahib of highest devotion as disciple of Lord Ram.


ਹਣਵੰਤੁ ਜਾਗੈ ਧਰਿ ਲੰਕੂਰੁ ॥ 
hanavanth jaagai dhhar lankoor ||
Hanuman with his tail is awake and aware. 

ਸੰਕਰੁ ਜਾਗੈ ਚਰਨ ਸੇਵ ॥ 
sankar jaagai charan saev ||
Shiva is awake, serving at the Lord's Feet. 

ਕਲਿ ਜਾਗੇ ਨਾਮਾ ਜੈਦੇਵ ॥੨॥ 
kal jaagae naamaa jaidhaev ||2||
Naam Dayv and Jai Dayv are awake in this Dark Age of Kali Yuga. ||2||

ਜਾਗਤ ਸੋਵਤ ਬਹੁ ਪ੍ਰਕਾਰ ॥ 
jaagath sovath bahu prakaar ||
There are many ways of being awake, and sleeping.

ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਜਾਗੈ ਸੋਈ ਸਾਰੁ ॥ 
guramukh jaagai soee saar ||
To be awake as Gurmukh is the most excellent way.
~SGGS Ji p. 1194​
ਰਾਮੁ ਝੁਰੈ ਦਲ ਮੇਲਵੈ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਬਲੁ ਅਧਿਕਾਰ ॥ 
raam jhurai dhal maelavai anthar bal adhhikaar ||
Raam Chand, sad at heart, assembled his army and forces. 

ਬੰਤਰ ਕੀ ਸੈਨਾ ਸੇਵੀਐ ਮਨਿ ਤਨਿ ਜੁਝੁ ਅਪਾਰੁ ॥ 
banthar kee sainaa saeveeai man than jujh apaar ||
The army of monkeys was at his service; his mind and body became eager for war.

ਸੀਤਾ ਲੈ ਗਇਆ ਦਹਸਿਰੋ ਲਛਮਣੁ ਮੂਓ ਸਰਾਪਿ ॥ 
seethaa lai gaeiaa dhehasiro lashhaman mooou saraap ||
Raawan captured his wife Sita, and Lachhman was cursed to die.  

ਨਾਨਕ ਕਰਤਾ ਕਰਣਹਾਰੁ ਕਰਿ ਵੇਖੈ ਥਾਪਿ ਉਥਾਪਿ ॥੨੫॥ 
naanak karathaa karanehaar kar vaekhai thhaap outhhaap ||25||
O Nanak, the Creator Lord is the Doer of all; He watches over all, and destroys what He has created. ||25||  

ਮਨ ਮਹਿ ਝੂਰੈ ਰਾਮਚੰਦੁ ਸੀਤਾ ਲਛਮਣ ਜੋਗੁ ॥ 
man mehi jhoorai raamachandh seethaa lashhaman jog ||
In his mind, Raam Chand mourned for Sita and Lachhman.

ਹਣਵੰਤਰੁ ਆਰਾਧਿਆ ਆਇਆ ਕਰਿ ਸੰਜੋਗੁ ॥ 
hanavanthar aaraadhhiaa aaeiaa kar sanjog ||
Then, he remembered Hanuman the monkey-god, who came to him. 

ਭੂਲਾ ਦੈਤੁ ਨ ਸਮਝਈ ਤਿਨਿ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੀਏ ਕਾਮ ॥ 
bhoolaa dhaith n samajhee thin prabh keeeae kaam ||
The misguided demon did not understand that God is the Doer of deeds. 

ਨਾਨਕ ਵੇਪਰਵਾਹੁ ਸੋ ਕਿਰਤੁ ਨ ਮਿਟਈ ਰਾਮ ॥੨੬॥ 
naanak vaeparavaahu so kirath n mittee raam ||26||
O Nanak, the actions of the Self-existent Lord cannot be erased. ||26||

ਲਾਹੌਰ ਸਹਰੁ ਜਹਰੁ ਕਹਰੁ ਸਵਾ ਪਹਰੁ ॥੨੭॥ 
laahaar sehar jehar kehar savaa pehar ||27||
The city of Lahore suffered terrible destruction for four hours. ||27||

ਮਹਲਾ ੩ ॥ 
mehalaa 3 ||
Third Mehl:

ਲਾਹੌਰ ਸਹਰੁ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਸਰੁ ਸਿਫਤੀ ਦਾ ਘਰੁ ॥੨੮॥ 
laahaar sehar anmrith sar sifathee dhaa ghar ||28||
The city of Lahore is a pool of ambrosial nectar, the home of praise. ||28||
~SGGS Ji p. 1412​
What exactly did Bitta say which was against Gurbani?

Why is the Congress Govt trying to destroy the Ram setu in the first place?  It obviously has spiritual and emotional significance to millions of people, and it functions as a natural protection against Tsunami.  To be honest, it is the trampling of sentiments of Hindus (and should include Sikhs since the historical significance of Ram is very meaningful as in the Ram setu bridge) which is appalling.  Imagine the archeological significance of such a structure and how exciting finds in Sri Lanka will be.

What exactly is the point of denigrating, degrading and attacking anything associated with Hindu history all the time?  It reminds me of the deliberate ruin of religion by Communists.  And very likely, something of a communistic-type philosophy is the guiding hand here to destroy old structures, temples and landmarks in the name of atheistic progress.  Is this the same mentality which is supporting the neglect and demolition of historic Sikh structures, forts, Gurdwaras and landmarks as well?  I'm all for preservation of history and religious landmarks.  I support Bittu's comments completely.  There is nothing anti-Sikh about this.  What is anti-Sikh is the profound disrespect for Shri Ram and Hanuman ji by Singh Sabha ideology politicians, even in opposition to Guruji's own bani, and the marked lack of respect for religious heritage.

Save Ram Setu
Bittu wants centre to return Sikh Reference Library
Heritage Mauled : The Hazur Sahib Demolition Scandal 


~Bhul chak maaf


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jul 31, 2008)

Gurfateh

Well das will say a few wrods about Balmeek,about his community.


and then see that data is from Guru Granth Sahib Ji.

Page 999, Line 5
ਬਾਲਮੀਕੁ ਸੁਪਚਾਰੋ ਤਰਿਓ ਬਧਿਕ ਤਰੇ ਬਿਚਾਰੇ ॥
बालमीकु सुपचारो तरिओ बधिक तरे बिचारे ॥
Bālmīk supcẖāro ṯari&shy;o baḏẖik ṯarė bicẖārė.
Baalmeek the outcaste was saved, and the poor hunter was saved as well.
*Guru Arjan Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]

Supach is slang Ampbhransha of Kshvapachah of Sanskrit and is mentioned in the Tenth Chapter of Manu Samrit.They are lwoest of lower and verble meanig is Kshva(dog)Pach(eater/digester).Chuhari taking dog's flesh is mentioned in the vars of Bhai Gurdas Ji.

Again Balmeek Ji are mentioned and 1124

ਰਾਗੁ ਕੇਦਾਰਾ ਬਾਣੀ ਰਵਿਦਾਸ ਜੀਉ ਕੀ 
रागु केदारा बाणी रविदास जीउ की 
Rāg kėḏārā baṇī Raviḏās jī&shy;o kī 
Raag Kaydaaraa, The Word Of Ravi Daas Jee: 

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥ 
Ik&shy;oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 

ਖਟੁ ਕਰਮ ਕੁਲ ਸੰਜੁਗਤੁ ਹੈ ਹਰਿ ਭਗਤਿ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਨਾਹਿ ॥ 
खटु करम कुल संजुगतु है हरि भगति हिरदै नाहि ॥ 
Kẖat karam kul sanjugaṯ hai har bẖagaṯ hirḏai nāhi. 
One who performs the six religious rituals and comes from a good family, but who does not have devotion to the Lord in his heart, 

ਚਰਨਾਰਬਿੰਦ ਨ ਕਥਾ ਭਾਵੈ ਸੁਪਚ ਤੁਲਿ ਸਮਾਨਿ ॥੧॥ 
चरनारबिंद न कथा भावै सुपच तुलि समानि ॥१॥ 
Cẖarnārbinḏ na kathā bẖāvai supacẖ ṯul samān. ||1|| 
one who does not appreciate talk of the Lord's Lotus Feet, is just like an outcaste, a pariah. ||1|| 

ਰੇ ਚਿਤ ਚੇਤਿ ਚੇਤ ਅਚੇਤ ॥ 
रे चित चेति चेत अचेत ॥ 
Rė cẖiṯ cẖėṯ cẖėṯ acẖėṯ. 
Be conscious, be conscious, be conscious, O my unconscious mind. 

ਕਾਹੇ ਨ ਬਾਲਮੀਕਹਿ ਦੇਖ ॥ 
काहे न बालमीकहि देख ॥ 
Kāhė na bālmīkahi ḏėkẖ. 
Why do you not look at Baalmeek? 

ਕਿਸੁ ਜਾਤਿ ਤੇ ਕਿਹ ਪਦਹਿ ਅਮਰਿਓ ਰਾਮ ਭਗਤਿ ਬਿਸੇਖ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
किसु जाति ते किह पदहि अमरिओ राम भगति बिसेख ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Kis jāṯ ṯė kih paḏeh amri&shy;o rām bẖagaṯ bisėkẖ. ||1|| rahā&shy;o. 
From such a low social status, what a high status he obtained! Devotional worship to the Lord is sublime! ||1||Pause|| 

ਸੁਆਨ ਸਤ੍ਰੁ ਅਜਾਤੁ ਸਭ ਤੇ ਕ੍ਰਿਸ੍ਨ ਲਾਵੈ ਹੇਤੁ ॥ 
सुआन सत्रु अजातु सभ ते क्रिस्न लावै हेतु ॥ 
Su&shy;ān saṯar ajāṯ sabẖ ṯė krisan lāvai hėṯ. 
The killer of dogs, the lowest of all, was lovingly embraced by Krishna. 

ਲੋਗੁ ਬਪੁਰਾ ਕਿਆ ਸਰਾਹੈ ਤੀਨਿ ਲੋਕ ਪ੍ਰਵੇਸ ॥੨॥ 
लोगु बपुरा किआ सराहै तीनि लोक प्रवेस ॥२॥ 
Log bapurā ki&shy;ā sarāhai ṯīn lok parvės. ||2|| 
See how the poor people praise him! His praise extends throughout the three worlds. ||2|| 

ਅਜਾਮਲੁ ਪਿੰਗੁਲਾ ਲੁਭਤੁ ਕੁੰਚਰੁ ਗਏ ਹਰਿ ਕੈ ਪਾਸਿ ॥ 
अजामलु पिंगुला लुभतु कुंचरु गए हरि कै पासि ॥ 
Ajāmal pingulā lubẖaṯ kuncẖar ga&shy;ė har kai pās. 
Ajaamal, Pingulaa, Lodhia and the elephant went to the Lord. 

ਐਸੇ ਦੁਰਮਤਿ ਨਿਸਤਰੇ ਤੂ ਕਿਉ ਨ ਤਰਹਿ ਰਵਿਦਾਸ ॥੩॥੧॥ 
ऐसे दुरमति निसतरे तू किउ न तरहि रविदास ॥३॥१॥ 
Aisė ḏurmaṯ nisṯarė ṯū ki&shy;o na ṯareh Raviḏās. ||3||1|| 
Even such evil-minded beings were emancipated. Why should you not also be saved, O Ravi Daas? ||3||1|| 

ਪੰਨਾ 875, ਸਤਰ 1
ਰਾਵਨ ਸੇਤੀ ਸਰਬਰ ਹੋਈ ਘਰ ਕੀ ਜੋਇ ਗਵਾਈ ਥੀ ॥੩॥
रावन सेती सरबर होई घर की जोइ गवाई थी ॥३॥
Rāvan sėṯī sarbar ho&shy;ī gẖar kī jo&shy;ė gavā&shy;ī thī. ||3||
; he lost his wife, fighting a war against Raawan. ||3||
ਭਗਤ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਜੀ   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]ਪੰਨਾ 1158, ਸਤਰ 2http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=1158&punjabi=t&id=49738
ਮੂਰਖੁ ਰਾਵਨੁ ਕਿਆ ਲੇ ਗਇਆ ॥੩॥
मूरखु रावनु किआ ले गइआ ॥३॥
Mūrakẖ rāvan ki&shy;ā lė ga&shy;i&shy;ā. ||3||
but what could the foolish Raawan take with him when he left? ||3||
ਭਗਤ ਕਬੀਰ ਜੀ   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]ਪੰਨਾ 1163, ਸਤਰ 7http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=1163&punjabi=t&id=50027
ਰਾਵਨ ਸੈਨਾ ਜਹ ਤੇ ਛਲੀ ॥
रावन सैना जह ते छली ॥
Rāvan sainā jah ṯė cẖẖalī.
conquered Raawan's army.
ਭਗਤ ਕਬੀਰ ਜੀ   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]ਪੰਨਾ 1363, ਸਤਰ 18http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=1363&punjabi=t&id=58245
ਰਾਵਨ ਹੁਤੇ ਸੁ ਰੰਕ ਨਹਿ ਜਿਨਿ ਸਿਰ ਦੀਨੇ ਕਾਟਿ ॥੧॥
रावन हुते सु रंक नहि जिनि सिर दीने काटि ॥१॥
Rāvan huṯė so rank neh jin sir ḏīnė kāt. ||1||
then consider Raawan the king. He was not poor, but he could not buy it, even though he offered his head to Shiva. ||1||
ਮਃ 5   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]ਪੰਨਾ 1429, ਸਤਰ 3http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=1429&punjabi=t&id=60538
ਰਾਮੁ ਗਇਓ ਰਾਵਨੁ ਗਇਓ ਜਾ ਕਉ ਬਹੁ ਪਰਵਾਰੁ ॥
रामु गइओ रावनु गइओ जा कउ बहु परवारु ॥
Rām ga&shy;i&shy;o rāvan ga&shy;i&shy;o jā ka&shy;o baho parvār.
Raam Chand passed away, as did Raawan, even though he had lots of relatives.
ਮਃ 9   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]coming to the term.



> 'Pushp Mittar Shung'who was a Chinese Brahmin


 
Das will again see Manu Samrit but das is sure that chinese could never be included into four varnas.


Then coming to what tulsi said wrong about himslef.if poet calls self as bad like Neech,Kukar(dog )etc. we should take things in correct sense of humbleness.

Anyway Badal follows Asutosh Maharaj.Members of RSS can join BJP and if others parties allow them then they can join Congress also. BSP is in full tandem with RSS and thier war cry is Hath Nahi Ganesh Hai,Brahma vishani Mahesh Hai(Elephant(symbol of BSP) is Lord Ganesha,he is Hindu trinity).

Brahmins uniting with Dalits,and we as Sikh busy bashing brahmins,without bringing Dalits into our folds. 

Coming to Udhoke Ji,we need to understand that Shahbaz Khalsa later realised him as an agent of comrade planeted to misguide us so was kicked out of Khalsa PAnth via Akal Takhat Sahib JI.

Coming to Bitta,he has said on the record that Gandhi family is the only hope for India.He shuttle from VHP office in RK Puram to Mrs Sonias house.He will be sent,where he sent beanta by Guru Roop Khalsa.

Come out of phobia of parallellism of Shri Dasham Granth Sahib with Guru Granth Sahib Ji.10 can never be parallel with 1 to 9.

Presently in the grab of Sikhs talking in terms of logic and science we have seen atheists leftist swamping our missioarie brotherhood.Like they have destroyed Arya Samaj vide Agni Vesh and destroyed Rama Krishan mission,they have already destroyed the missionaries. a sad state,where instead of acting we make noise only.we are rendered incapable to act after through dimorlising.

But faith in God makes us out of this soup.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jul 31, 2008)

Gurfateh
 soory for dplicate post


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jul 31, 2008)

<<He will be sent,where he sent beanta by Guru Roop Khalsa.>>

Vijaydeep ji

Why do you link Beant Singh's killers to Guru?


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Aug 1, 2008)

Gurfateh

Das will put his statement a bit claerer.

<<He will be sent,where he sent beanta by Guru Roop Khalsa.>>
Bitta will be sent to a place,where he(bitta) sent Beanta by Guru Roop Khalsa Ji.


----------

